# Locked out



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2014)

0802201405 by J E, on Flickr

Lock picking is my other hobby.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 30, 2014)

I remember a thread that was about your other hobby... and I kind of like the picture


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 30, 2014)

Something I've been meaning to shoot for a while, but just haven't gotten around to.

"Picking locks that are in use" is sort of taboo in the locksport community - there is a (very) small chance that you can damage a lock by picking it.

I wasn't actually picking this one, since it is in use - just making it look like I was.  I have picked it before though, as well as all other locks I use.  I just like to know how difficult it would be for someone to pick.  This one is crazy easy - I'd say the pick would be just as fast as the key, lol.

There are some who feel that all of this lock picking stuff should be a secret.  I don't believe that.  I think that people should know how secure the systems they use actually are.  You put a lot of faith in locks - if some locks are better than others (some are), people should know.

I don't see it any differently than educating people on securing their computer or online accounts, for example.  If there is a defect in a security system I use that can be exploited, I would want to know about it so that I could take measures to mitigate my risk.

It really is a little crazy how easy it is to learn to pick a lock, and how common really cheap and easily picked locks are in North America.  Locks in Europe are generally more secure than the "what's the cheapest one you have?" locks we tend to use here.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 30, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> It really is a little crazy how easy it is to learn to pick a lock, and how common really cheap and easily picked locks are in North America.  Locks in Europe are generally more secure than the "what's the cheapest one you have?" locks we tend to use here.



You lead me to think about how easy is lock picking... but the trouble is, from the place I'm standing there's no chance that lock picking can be easy!

I don't know about the locks you use (is it really that easy!? because I can't imagine that kind of lock) but...I would really like to know how easy would be to do that on my house lock...


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 30, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > It really is a little crazy how easy it is to learn to pick a lock, and how common really cheap and easily picked locks are in North America.  Locks in Europe are generally more secure than the "what's the cheapest one you have?" locks we tend to use here.
> ...


Do you know who makes your lock?  Abloy is pretty much the best.  They're not cheap though (maybe $200 for a top of the line deadbolt), but neither is the stuff that they protect.

As a general rule, European locks tend to use more security features (pick resistant pins, for example), where here they pretty much have no security features at all.

A Kwikset lock (one of the cheapest you can buy, and therefor one of the most common) can be picked so fast that a bystander would think that you used a key.  Seriously.

Master Lock padlocks are a good example.  They advertise how tough their locks are - and they are.  You can shoot one with a rifle and it won't open.  Very easy to pick though.

Talk to a local locksmith if you are concerned.  They'll be able to tell you how secure the locks you have are, and what you should replace them with - if that is called for.

It's all a system though - something will always be the weakest link.  Usually it's the lock - but once you upgrade the lock it's something else.  The door jamb maybe - too easy to kick in.  Window near or in the door.  Stuff like that.  You could upgrade things forever if you had to have "the best" system.  You just have to decide how good is good enough.


----------



## Kanthaka (Aug 30, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> > It really is a little crazy how easy it is to learn to pick a lock, and how common really cheap and easily picked locks are in North America.  Locks in Europe are generally more secure than the "what's the cheapest one you have?" locks we tend to use here.
> ...





I learned how to pick locks by watching a ten minute YouTube video and using 2 paper clips. Picking locks sound hard but a high schooler like myself, or anyone for that matter, can easily learn it. They don't even need professional equipment either. Not to make you paranoid or anything lol.

Edit: To OP, I like how you made the pic B&W.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not concerned nor paranoid, I'm in Europe  

When I was growing up we didn't have YouTube, we watched lock picking on movies and were trying to do something with pins and staples. Of course we couldn't do a thing lol

Depending on the places I lived in, lots of time I didn't even think about locking the door when I go to sleep...


----------



## ceeboy14 (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't have the best locks, but I have some damn big dogs who don't even like strangers and because they're brindled (can't see them at night) and don't bark, trespassers are in for a wonderful experience with a canine weighing in at close to 160lbs with enough bite force to crush all the bones in your leg. I also have an Abloy lock on my studio.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2014)

ceeboy14 said:


> I also have an Abloy lock on my studio.


They really are the best.

The Protec line, I have only heard of one person being able to pick it - and there is doubt that he actually did pick it.  (It's easy to fake a video of a picked lock with nothing to back it up.)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 1, 2014)

S&G are pretty darn secure too!  That's what I used on my rural mail box for many years.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2014)

tirediron said:


> S&G are pretty darn secure too!  That's what I used on my rural mail box for many years.


Yes, they are.  They probably make the best combo lock money can buy.
(Their 'regular' locks are damn good too, but their combo locks blow the competition away.)


----------



## tirediron (Sep 1, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > S&G are pretty darn secure too!  That's what I used on my rural mail box for many years.
> ...


No one ever ripped of _my_ junk mail!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 1, 2014)

https://securitysnobs.com/Sargent-Greenleaf-8077-High-Security-Combination-Padlock.html
A place I worked at used those extensively.  Pretty good lock.  

If that's not good enough, there's always this one (not cheap - not even close, lol)
https://securitysnobs.com/Sargent-Greenleaf-S-amp-G-951-Padlock.html


One of the best deadbolts you can buy:
https://securitysnobs.com/Abloy-Protec2-Single-Cylinder-w-Lockable-Thumbturn-Deadbolt.html


----------

